# hunting a ridge



## rightkey (May 31, 2007)

I live in SE WI and own 50 acres (25 tillable and 25 woods) near the Kettle Moraine parks. The surrounding area is split between residential and farms. Suffice it to say, the deer are accustomed to people. Typical of our region, the woods were not farmed because the contour would not be friendly to farm machinery, not to mention erosion issues. Our woods are basically a small kettle roughly 25 feet deep, encompassing roughly 5-10 acres, with steep sides and a series of ridges that extend into the kettle. I've seen some big bucks on our property running across our field. I've spent almost every day (before and after work) last bow season from mid-October on, chasing one of these big bucks. Only one buck came within 15 yards once during the rut. It was in the bottom of the kettle with his nose to the ground. He turned just 3 yards before a clearing where I would have had a clear shoot. With his nose to the ground, it was clear he was on a path following a doe in heat. I see tracks all over the place, but don't see much - not even does. Most of the tracks I see come from a 5-acre corn field North of us and lead right into the bottom of the kettle (I've spent most of my time along this line). There are tracks all over the bottom of the kettle. I swear they're all nocturnal; perhaps due to all the human intervention and my dogs chasing anything that moves. Since I don't have a lot of options on 25 acres of woods, do you suggest that I spend most of my time at the bottom of the kettle, at the top of the kettle on a ridge, or at the edge of the field? Am I just better off concentrating on hunting only in the rut? In such a small kettle, I don't know if wind plays much of a role. I don't think they're smelling me - they're just not there. This one has me baffled.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

With out seeing the property or an airel photo, its hard to say whats the best place to hang your stands...If your dog is chasing deer any time of the year you need to stop this, it cant be helping you thats for shur...I dont recomend hunting a spot every day, unless the wind is perfect, and you can slip in and out of your stand with out bumping deer...I personaly hunt a stand once evry 5-7 days...You can burn out a place and make deer nocturnal...Always hunt win the wind is perfect for that stand...One of my favorit spots: I have two stands with in 50 yards of each other, so I can hunt the spot with multiple winds...As for stand locations with out seing the property, Id look for funnels of any kind that devert deer movement...being your own land you can make one by simply cuting a few large trees down to funnel them by...You can add some small food plots or minneral sites to help hold deer on the property as well...Stay away from dedding areas, give the deer some space to feel safe on your land all the time...You can also inhance the bedding areas by planting ceader trees, and cut a few unwanted trees down to make small blowdowns to hide around...I know thats a lot of info, but maybe one or two of them will help you out this fall...Good luck...


----------



## rightkey (May 31, 2007)

River Rat,
Thanks for the reply. You bring up several interesting points. I've been wondering if I'm over hunting, especially on only 25 acres. I may have slightly exaggerated the dog chasing a little, but you're right, I need to keep them from going through the woods, especially around hunting season. I have a good funnel at the bottom of the kettle where two ridges come together. I'll try that next season. I like your idea of hunting a stand only every 5-7 days - means I'll need a lot more stands (probably need some ground stands as well), and may be just not hunt some days. I can't bait where I'm at because of CWD. I can plant some cedars though - good idea. What do you mean by mineral sites?


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

If you can't feed due to CDW, you more than likely can't put out mineral sites either since that to would concentrate the deer. Not positive but I'd check with your CPO.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

By minnerals I mean blocks or powder form...Are you telling me you cant plant a small food plot ( clover, alfalfa, etc. ) in WI, do to CWD...That stinks...Whats the latest on CWD in WI...rightkey do you have permision to hunt a different property...It doesnt hurt to have a few places to help keep your treestands fresh...Keeps the deer gessing...As for the ceader trees, I just find a patch thats gone wild and dig up the ones from 12-18" range and replant...The roots are not real deep yet...Thay grow fast and are vary hardy...Unless deer rub the tree, thay tend to leave them alone...If you can look at an aireal photo of your property you may see something you have missed...Study it and marke trails, rubs, scrapes, bedding areas etc. and it will help connect the dots so to speak...Hope this helps...


----------

